# Working Temporarily in Ontario



## IanMo (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a British national and a law graduate who would like to work temporarily in Ontario in the near future. I am considering a wide range of jobs, not just those relevant to my degree. I have limited and general work experience.

I understand from the CIC website that for persons in my circumstances and for the types of work I would like to do, any prospective Candian employer would need to obtain a positive labour market opinion from Human Resources and Social Development Canada.

Do any of you have experience in this area?

How ruthlessly does HRSDC apply the criteria against which applications are assessed?

In other words, where HRSDC considers whether the employer has taken reasonable steps to hire a Canadian, and whether there is a labour shortage in regard to the job in question, how flexible will they be?

Any advice on this issue would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance,

Ian


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

All i can suggest is , the resonse depends on how high up the ladder your paper interviewer is , pick a province , call up newspapers (on the internet)and read the wanted adds ,the most wanted usualy repeat in more than one edition .Record the results over a period of time and go from there , good hunting .


----------

